# Dance fine anni 90, inizio 2000



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2013)

Semplicemente imbattibile

Video al Secondo Post


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQJ1M0prb88


I primi Planet Funk erano divini. Il disco Non Zero Sumness è un capolavoro.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Angstgegner (29 Dicembre 2013)

Quanto adoravo questa musica. Queste canzoni le ascolto ancora molto volentieri, nonostante prediliga tutt'altro genere oggi (anche se ascolto un po' di tutto).
Adoro i Planet Funk, fantastici


----------



## Principe (29 Dicembre 2013)

Idolo chi ha aperto il post , ci sono cresciuto con questa musica , tempi meravigliosi e imbattibili , quando si limonava con sotto sta musica spettacolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Idolo chi ha aperto il post , ci sono cresciuto con questa musica , tempi meravigliosi e imbattibili , quando si limonava con sotto sta musica spettacolo



grazie

ehh quanto ti invidio...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quanto adoravo questa musica. Queste canzoni le ascolto ancora molto volentieri, nonostante prediliga tutt'altro genere oggi (anche se ascolto un po' di tutto).
> Adoro i Planet Funk, fantastici



nooo Lady!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> I primi Planet Funk erano divini. Il disco Non Zero Sumness è un capolavoro.



un altro grande era il mitico Gigi


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2013)

questa mi fa troppo intrippare


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] grande per aver aperto il topic, pensavo fossi quasi l'unico a cui piacesse ancora la vecchia dance


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questa mi fa troppo intrippare



stupenda...bellissima anche questa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2013)

questa ve la ricordate?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questa ve la ricordate?



pazzesca


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ci sarebbero svariate decine di canzoni da postare,cominciamo con questa:


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Dicembre 2013)

dai ne metto un altra


----------



## 2515 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Nessuno che posta gli Eiffel 65???


----------



## #Dodo90# (31 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Nessuno che posta gli Eiffel 65???



Leggendari 






Roba da primo posto in classifica in tutto il mondo


----------



## Snake (31 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Grande Fabry!

E' del '92, ma adoravo questa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Altra leggendaria era questa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Come non ricordare Corona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Grande Fabry!
> 
> E' del '92, ma adoravo questa



Grande te Ale...finalmente ho scoperto il titolo di questa canzone!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2014)

Marò quanti ricordi ...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Gennaio 2014)

questa non me piace Ale...


----------



## Albijol (18 Gennaio 2014)

Come mai nessuno posta il mitico gigi?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2014)

Capolavoro.... poco da dire.


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2014)

un'altra canzone che parla di questo argomento con tanta poesia c'è?XD


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Capolavoro.... poco da dire.



Stupenda


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ho lavorato e sto lavorando con tutti gli artisti che avete postato hahahahah ... Cmq si da inizio 90 a 2000/2004 la dance ha dato molto ...


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2014)

e chiudo con questa, spettacolare


----------



## Principe (19 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e chiudo con questa, spettacolare



Sei andato sulla leggenda , rispetto infinito .


----------



## Albijol (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ogni volta che la sentivo gambe e braccia mi partivano da sole:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


>



già c'era xD
stupenda


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> già c'era xD
> stupenda



me l'ero persa 

p.s. sicuro che c'era?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> me l'ero persa
> 
> p.s. sicuro che c'era?



boh sono andato a memoria ahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2014)

Avere una macchina del tempo e tornare a quell' epoca...

Questa martellava nei mesi dell'esame di Maturità.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Avere una macchina del tempo e tornare a quell' epoca...
> 
> Questa martellava nei mesi dell'esame di Maturità.



A proposito:


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica


----------



## 2515 (21 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Albijol (21 Gennaio 2014)

A questa credo di aver dedicato le prime pippe della mia vita


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2014)

ne metto qualcuna italiana


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2014)

la pubblicità della tim, sigla della serie A, che ricordi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Gli Eiffel 65 li odiavo, perchè in modo indissolubile ai tizi che andavano in disco con le zeppe da 10 cm tipo ferri da stiro. 

Dei Paps'n'Skar mi piaceva questa


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2014)

Andiamo su un pezzo storico per l'Italodance, ma non so se questo forum pieno di giovini se lo ricorda






Purtroppo l'autore (Fabio Frittelli) è morto l'anno scorso per suicidio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Andiamo su un pezzo storico per l'Italodance, ma non so se questo forum pieno di giovini se lo ricorda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bella questa!


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (24 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Come mai nessuno posta il mitico gigi?



no vabbè


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## 2515 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Questa è STORIA!


----------



## Trixed (27 Gennaio 2014)

tanta roba

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/foOghlOJOBs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Questa mi era entrata in testa in un modo impressionante


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sabato ho lavorato con Fargetta e il prossimo con i datura e carolina marquez


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sabato ho lavorato con Fargetta e il prossimo con i datura e carolina marquez



Davvero ? Oh mi tocca rivalutarti pesantemente


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> .


Eccerto che me la ricordo!
Questa invece la odiavo dal profondo dell'anima


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Eccerto che me la ricordo!
> Questa invece la odiavo dal profondo dell'anima



ahahhaha me la ricordo


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Davvero ? Oh mi tocca rivalutarti pesantemente



 ... Ve l ho detto che ho lavorato con tutti quelli che leggo qui ...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ... Ve l ho detto che ho lavorato con tutti quelli che leggo qui ...



ti fai pubblicità tipo come faceva RossoMilan


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ... Ve l ho detto che ho lavorato con tutti quelli che leggo qui ...



che lavoro fai?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ti fai pubblicità tipo come faceva RossoMilan



???? non mi ricordo ... che faceva


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che lavoro fai?



lavoro nel Music business da tantissimi anni


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> lavoro nel Music business da tantissimi anni



scusa la domanda, che ne pensi del cambiamento della musica, che pensi della musica di oggi??


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Canzone già postata prima, ma adoro questa versione


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Gennaio 2014)

non mettiamo gabry ponte?


----------



## dottor Totem (30 Gennaio 2014)

Andrebbe fatto un post solo su gigi d'agostino.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non mettiamo gabry ponte?


Gabry non mi è mai piaciuto, per me è un mediocre. 

Oggi comunque la dance è un'altra cosa, con lo sviluppo e la diffusione del genere house che a me francamente non dice assolutamente nulla... molto meglio il genere Trance, che in Italia praticamente non esiste.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non mettiamo gabry ponte?



stupenda superdì...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Gabry non mi è mai piaciuto, per me è un mediocre.
> 
> Oggi comunque la dance è un'altra cosa, con lo sviluppo e la diffusione del genere house che a me francamente non dice assolutamente nulla... molto meglio il genere Trance, che in Italia praticamente non esiste.



se io sono un ignorante del calcio, tu sei un ignorante della musica ahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> scusa la domanda, che ne pensi del cambiamento della musica, che pensi della musica di oggi??



Penso che per chi fa il mio lavoro questa ondata di ritorno alla dance ( che se permettere è merito del mio staff , abbiamo iniziato a spingere per la 90 4 anni fa )è stata una manna dal cielo , sono 4 anni che riempiamo locali ovunque con i nostri show . 

per il resto vi posso dire che i grossi dj ( parlo dei TOP mondo cit. antennista  ) sono praticamente infattibili in italia , considerate che i loro compensi artistici hanno i valori di appartamenti ... quindi qui da noi o fai i palazzetti ( ma chi li riempie ) o nella maggior parte dei casi non li fai per una questione di bilancio ( cit. antennista 2 ) . 

Gli artisti anni 90 invece è un altro discorso... sono dj che prendono molto meno e alcuni di loro devono a noi il ritorno al lavoro da dj a tempo pieno quindi per noi è molto più facile chiamare un prezioso un gabry ponte ( lui l'unico che lavorava ancora a tempo pieno ) .. poi lavoriamo tantissimo con Fargetta , datura , carolina marquez ... m2o ... eiffel .. maury Lobina.. ecc ecc ... praticamente tutti gli artisti anni 90 sono passati da noi ..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se io sono un ignorante del calcio, tu sei un ignorante della musica ahah


ahah... che ci posso fa? Gabry non mi piace.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2014)

I Vengaboys ve li ricordate?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Stupenda...


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I Vengaboys ve li ricordate?



come no?? spettacolo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Anche questa chissà quante volte l'avrò sentita


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sabato questo lavoro con carolina Marquez e Datura


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Aprile 2014)

A proposito di Carolina Marquez...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Aprile 2014)

ROTFL


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Aprile 2014)

Doppio ROTFL


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Aprile 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Aprile 2014)

XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Doppio ROTFL



ahahah
immense


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (2 Aprile 2014)

e Lady Violet dove la lasciate ? eheheh


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2014)

sabato scorso con Giorgio Prezioso , la prossima data la facciamo con gli ITALOBROTHERS che non è proprio anni 90 ma sono richiestissimi


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2014)

Giovedi sera on stage con Tatanka ... speriamo bene 

Ps: La data con gli Italo è stato un delirio di gente.. loro bravissimi ..


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Maggio 2014)




----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


>



Grande!


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Grande!



questa è del 2000..me la ricordo come se fosse ora..


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2014)

sabato questo con Mr Fargetta  ..


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2014)




----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2014)

madonna raga ma avete sentito la canzone nuova di Gabry Ponte ???


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> madonna raga ma avete sentito la canzone nuova di Gabry Ponte ???



no ma quella roba che ha fa adesso non ha nulla a che vedere con la vecchia dance e non mi piace assolutamente..


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2014)

Madò che ricordi!!!

Gigi, Modjo, Sonique, gli Eiffel 65. Quanto tempo è passato.......


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2014)

Venerdì suono con Molella  ..


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Venerdì suono con Molella  ..



_Boom chica boom chica boom to the left_


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> madonna raga ma avete sentito la canzone nuova di Gabry Ponte ???


Gabry Ponte...Mai piaciuto, soprattutto ora che fa il giudice ad Amici


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Gabry Ponte...Mai piaciuto, soprattutto ora che fa il giudice ad Amici



Ascolta me , non poteva NON ANDARE !!!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ascolta me , non poteva NON ANDARE !!!!


Perchè, non penso lo abbiano obbligato. Aveva bisogno di soldi e di una fama rinnovata, ecco.


----------

